# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Куплю объектив Кэнон 24-70/2,8 LII

## Leon50

Куплю объектив Canon  24-70/2,8 LII в отличном состоянии за нормальную цену. Леонид.

----------

